# Greetings brothers from middle georgia



## jets1230 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just became a MM mason and gone thru it all and it has changed my outlook on life till its fullest! Only wished I went thru earlier in life.
Being a Freemason does make you a better man and my journey begins as a man of better statue to my other brothers. Thanks


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 27, 2014)

Greetings where do you hail from brother ?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 27, 2014)

WElocme again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.


----------



## jets1230 (Oct 28, 2014)

Macon georgia Rutland # 298


----------



## gregorygertenbach (Oct 28, 2014)

Welcome Brother 

Sent from my Q10 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 28, 2014)

Greetings and welcome...and congratulations!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to our great Fraternity & the online community here!


----------



## goomba (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome to the site brother!!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum brother.


----------



## PeterJPsy (Nov 5, 2014)

Greetings! I am an EA, practicing for my FC that will be on Dec 2. I am a member of the Riverhead, NY Lodge #645. Hello to all! Sorry about replying here, couldn't start my own post with my iphone.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2014)

PeterJPsy said:


> Greetings! I am an EA, practicing for my FC that will be on Dec 2. I am a member of the Riverhead, NY Lodge #645. Hello to all! Sorry about replying here, couldn't start my own post with my iphone.


Welcome brother.


----------



## MaineMason (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to the fraternity.


----------

